# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  K Lines-Hellenic Cruises (Ατμοπλοϊα Καβουνίδη)

## Appia_1978

Τα δρομολόγια Αδριατικής και Αιγαίου του έτους 1963.  
Παρατηρήστε μεταξύ των άλλων τη σύνδεση της Ιθάκης με την Ιταλία και της Βενετίας με τη Ρόδο. 
K Lines_1.jpg 
K Lines_2.jpg 
K Lines_3.jpg 
K Lines_4.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Does anyone know which ship K Lines Hellenic Cruises used during 1971 called the Aegean Star as it is featured in their brochure that year but there are no pictures or photos of it and have always been curious to find out. It seemed to have been a small ship geared to the younger budget minded market and was advertised doing 3/4 day Greek Island cruises for that summer but did not appear again in their programme! Any photos or pictures of this ship would be much appreciated. Many thanks and best regards.

----------


## Ellinis

In 1971, K Lines was operating four cruise ships: ATLANTIS, ORION, GALAXIAS and KENTAVROS. Several ferries were also sailing (PHILIPPOS, ESPEROS) or were laid up (EKATERINI, POLIKOS).

I think that the name Aegean Star, was a marketing name but I don&acute;t know to which vessel it corresponded. My feeling -just feeling no information about it- is maybe they wanted to put one of the ferries in short budget cruises.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris, many thanks for your scanning tips here goes am giving it a try!
Am scanning the front cover of the brochure plus the page on Aegean Star but no pictures or photos as already mentioned. Let me know what you think.

k lines1.jpg

k lines2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> In 1971, K Lines was operating four cruise ships: ATLANTIS, ORION, GALAXIAS and KENTAVROS. Several ferries were also sailing (PHILIPPOS, ESPEROS) or were laid up (EKATERINI, POLIKOS).
> 
> I think that the name Aegean Star, was a marketing name but I don&acute;t know to which vessel it corresponded. My feeling -just feeling no information about it- is maybe they wanted to put one of the ferries in short budget cruises.


Aris, have inserted the brochure copies on the K Lines thread under Historic Shipping companies. Maybe this vessel was featured in the brochure but never used. In any case I still think it could have been that Andros II/Galaxias which I mentioned earlier as she was chartered by Kavounides in the summer months and used for a winter ferry service out of Rafina. She was a small converted yacht I think (originally Marchioness of Graham)......interesting!

----------


## Ellinis

It is true that Andros II/Galaxias was chartered by Kavounidis in the sixties. At some point afterwards she was either sold or chartered to Delphi Cruises and renamed EL GRECO. 
The GALAXIAS/PRINCESSA AMOROSA was bought by Kavounidis in 1969, so the name "Galaxias" was apparently available at that time. This means that GALAXIAS/ANDROS II had already been disposed by then and it could'nt be the vessel mentioned as Aegean Star in the 1971 brochure.

----------


## starce

Wich kind of ship is the Aegean Star as I not remember a ship with this name for Kavounidis. Maybe is a chartered ship but never entered in service???
Many thanks

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Wich kind of ship is the Aegean Star as I not remember a ship with this name for Kavounidis. Maybe is a chartered ship but never entered in service???
> Many thanks


Aris's informaton seems logical although maybe she was called Aegean Star precisely for this reason (they could'nt have two ships with the same name), but anyway I believe it could have been the Ekaterini because of her dimensions and also the cabin layouts as per the brochure above. In answer to your question Starce I really don't know what ship this is but the fact that they featured it in a brochure means that it did exist even though it might not have operated as you say....still it would be interesting to find out which ship it was exactly! Thanks and best regards

----------


## starce

Hi, Henry, I will ck again in order to find a ship under this name. If I have news I will advise promptly. Regards Raimondo

----------


## britanis

a great line :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

k_1000x1000_500KB.jpg

----------


## starce

Poli oreo karavi, to iha di molis ihai ftasi Pirea apo th Brazilia san Danaos to 1978. Travao ta maliamo (ta liga) giati ekinh thn epoxi den iha photografiki mihani che tora photo san Danaos den iparxoune, Eho kani poles kroizieres otan htan Constellation omos distihos o Kavounidis den ekamne kati parapano gia to plio afto. Eho pai na to do otan htane to Lelakis san  Regent Spirit kai to iha vri me arketes alagies kai poli peripigmeno. Classiko skafos,  akomi tora poy inai 47 eton. Raimondo

----------


## Appia_1978

Από την ιστοσελίδα: http://www.akss.net/costef/ 
Το Φίλιππος, πρωτού ασπρίσει  :Wink:  
FilipposOld.jpg

Υ.Γ.: Grazie mille Starce

----------


## BEN BRUCE

K lines 1966

K Lines ad 1966.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a 1960/61 Kavounides brochure of the Phillipos from my collection. Best regards Henry.
scan0020.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kavounidis was one of the longest surviving companies in passenger shipping. It was established in 1912 in Constantinople, from where it operated coastal services.
Following the loss of Minor Asia, the company moved to Piraeus. 
All its ships were lost during world war 2 but the company was revived soon afterwards.
In 1965 it entered the cruise business with KENTAVROS and soon pulled out of the coastal trade. 
Unfortunately, its ships were arrested for debts in 1986 and the following year the company was liquidated.

----------


## vinman

...και απο μένα ένα φυλλάδιο για την ιστορική αυτή εταιρεία...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29703Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29705

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> ...και απο μένα ένα φυλλάδιο για την ιστορική αυτή εταιρεία...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29703
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29705


Vinman this brochure and postcards are excellent. I have a complete set of the older original cards with the old logo on the funnel and also quite a good collection of brochures from 1969 right up to when they finished in 1987. Many thanks for sharing these Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

August 12, 1955 schedule of _Kavounides Lines
_Aug 12 1955 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

During Dekapentavgoustos, _Kavounides Lines_ was even doing cruises to Tenos! Here is an ad from August 11, 1963! Btw, what is this "Elene"?

19630811c Kav.jpg

One of just *Carina*...............And the regular schedule of Kavounides Lines that same week of August 11, 1963! 
19630811d.jpg 19630811e Kav.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tο ΕΛΕΝΕ δεν είναι άλλο από το HELENE (ex-PRINCESS HELENE) του Χανδρή, δηλαδή το μετέπειτα CARINA II. Όπως και οι "Διεθνεις Κρουαζιέραι" δεν είναι παρά μετάφραση της International Cruises του Χανδρή (της εταιρείας που διαχειριζόταν τα κρουαζιέροπλοια τους). Φαίνεται πως ήταν κάποια συνεργασία μεταξύ Καβουνιδη και Χανδρή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thanks for the explanation

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The wonderful world of Kavounides Line!  August 14, 1966

19660814 Kabounides.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Πρώτη χρονιά του Κονστελλάτιον στο Αιγαίο το 1983 και η εταιρεία του για να διαφημίσει το "απόλυτο κρουαζερόπλοιο" εκδίδει ένα αρκετά εντυπωσιακό διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο στο οποίο το πλοίο κυριαρχεί και φυσικά κοσμεί και το εξώφυλλο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59295

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And the wonderful world of Kavounides Line on August 21, 1965

19650821 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η απωλεια του *Ηρακλειου* τον Δεκεμβριο 1966 δημιουργησε πολλα προβληματα στις αλλες ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες που επεσαν θυματα ψιθυρων και ψευδων κατηγοριων...  

Εδω, η _εταιρεια Καβουνιδου_ αναγκαζεται να κανει δημοσια δηλωση στις 14 Δεκεμβριου 1966 και να επαναλαβει οτι τα πεντε πλοια της ειναι ασφαλισμενα (*ησφαλισμενα* _εις την αρχαιαν Ελληνικην την παρα της εταιρειας χρησιμοποιουμενην τοτε_) στο Lloyd...

19661214 KAboun.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Η φωτο ανεβαίνει εδώ, κυρίως επειδή η πηγή της είναι οι κληρονόμοι του μακαρίτη Καβουνίδη τους οποίους και ευχαριστούμε πολύ.  :Smile: 
Υπάρχει κάποια ενδεχόμενο ο κύριος που διακρίνεται στο κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας να είναι ο ίδιος ο Καβουνίδης. Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω. 
Δεν γνωρίζω, ομολογώ, κανένα από τα πλοία που εικονίζονται στον Παλιό Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης.
Μόνο ένα από αυτά φαίνεται να είναι του Καβουνίδη, το δεξιό, και τολμώ να υποθέσω μόνον ότι μπορεί να είναι το Ωρίων (Αχιλλεύς).
Οι πιο έμπειροι βοηθήστε... :Confused: 

kavounides.jpg


Αφιερωμένο στους Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis και gtogias που έχουν συνεισφέρει αρκετά στο συγκεκριμένο thread.

Πηγή: Ιουστίς Καβουνίδου- Φιλιππίδου  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε καπεταν αντρεα τα πλοια ειναι το Στελα Μαρις ΙΙ της Sun Line, το Νεπτουν της Ηπειρωτικης και το Γαλαξιας του Καβουνιδη.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Φιλε καπεταν αντρεα τα πλοια ειναι το Στελα Μαρις ΙΙ της Sun Line, το Νεπτουν της Ηπειρωτικης και το Γαλαξιας του Καβουνιδη.


Φίλε, σε ευχαριστώ.  Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι για σένα αυτό θα ήταν ... ψωμοτύρι!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stratoscy

> Η φωτο ανεβαίνει εδώ, κυρίως επειδή η πηγή της είναι οι κληρονόμοι του μακαρίτη Καβουνίδη τους οποίους και ευχαριστούμε πολύ. 
> Υπάρχει κάποια ενδεχόμενο ο κύριος που διακρίνεται στο κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας να είναι ο ίδιος ο Καβουνίδης. Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω. 
> Δεν γνωρίζω, ομολογώ, κανένα από τα πλοία που εικονίζονται στον Παλιό Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης.
> Μόνο ένα από αυτά φαίνεται να είναι του Καβουνίδη, το δεξιό, και τολμώ να υποθέσω μόνον ότι μπορεί να είναι το Ωρίων (Αχιλλεύς).
> Οι πιο έμπειροι βοηθήστε...
> 
> kavounides.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## gtogias

Απρίλιος του 1952 και η Ατμοπλοϊα Καβουνίδου διαφημίζει στον τύπο της εποχής το παρθενικό ταξίδι του Δελφινιού:

1952 04 15 Ελευθερία σελ 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απρίλιος του 1952 και η Ατμοπλοϊα Καβουνίδου διαφημίζει στον τύπο της εποχής το παρθενικό ταξίδι του Δελφινιού:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67447


Πραγματι ενδιαφερον θεμα. Ευχαριστουμε. 

Το *Δελφινι* ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1947 με το ονομα *Συρος* αλλα οταν το πηρε ο _Καβουνιδης_ του εκανε αρκετες αλλαγες. Υπαρχουν αρκετα στοιχεια για την ... προιστορια του στο εξης θεμα....   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65109   Παντως ο περισσοτεροι απο μας το θυμομαστε σαν το θρυλικο *Αικατερινη*!

*Κατακλυσμος διαφημησεων!

13/4/1952
*19520413 Delfini.jpg
*


16/4/1952
*19520416 Delfini.jpg


*

29/4/1952
*19520429 Delfini.jpg


*


23/5/1952
*19520523 Delfini.jpg


*

25/12/1952
*19521225 Delfini.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πρώτη χρονιά του Κονστελλάτιον στο Αιγαίο το 1983 και η εταιρεία του για να διαφημίσει το "απόλυτο κρουαζερόπλοιο" εκδίδει ένα αρκετά εντυπωσιακό διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο στο οποίο το πλοίο κυριαρχεί και φυσικά κοσμεί και το εξώφυλλο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59295


Και σε συνέχεια της μπροσούρας του 1983 που είχε ανεβάσει ο gtogias, έρχεται και η μπροσούρα του χειμώνα 83/84 τότε που το πλοίο είχε κατέβει στη Νότια Αφρική.

Από το αρχείο του φίλου Henry Casciaro.
k lines scan0271.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ένα όμορφο πλοίο με επίσης όμορφο ψυχαγωγικό πρόγραμμα!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα πλοια του Καβουνιδη στις 14 Μαιου 1961. *Φιλιππος, Αθηνα* (απο το 1962 *Πολικος*), *Αικατερινη* και (ακομα!) ο* Γλαρος*!

19610514 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παντα μου αρεσε ο πλουτος των πλοιων *Καβουνιδου* στην δεκαετια 1960!

Εδω στις 22 Αυγουστου 1965

19650822 KAbounides.jpg

Εδω στις 19/4/1967

19670419 Kabounides.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοια του Καβουνιδη στις 31 Αυγουστου 1960  Το θρυλικο *Φιλιππος*, εξαιρετος πρεσβευτης της Ελληνικης φιλοξενειας στην Αδριατικη οταν τα ταξιδια στην Ιταλια γινοντουσαν με μια καποια φινετσα, το παντα καλοταξιδο *Αικατερινη* που αλλωνιζε το Αιγαιο και το πολυαγαπημενο *Γλαρος* που αφησε εποχη στο Ιονιο...

19600831 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ φίλε Νικόλα, που μας ξαναθυμίζεις τις παλιές, όμορφες και ρομαντικές εποχές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακοινωση του Καβουνιδου  απο την περιοδο 1964−65

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)


KAvounides 1964-65.JPG

----------


## Tsikalos

Πολύ αχνά το θυμάμαι αυτό το φουγάρο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Πως τελείωσε η δράση αυτής της εταιρείας; Η συνεχίζει ΄κάποιο παρακλάδι με τα ναυτιλιακά;

----------


## Ellinis

H δράση της έληξε άδοξα με τη χρεωκοπία της. Όλα τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία περιήλθαν στους πιστωτές που τα εκποιήσανε. Απ'όσο γνωρίζω οι οικογένεια Καβουνίδη δεν ασχολήθηκε ξανά με τη ναυτιλία, τερματίζοντας μια πορεία 70 περίπου ετών.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διαφημιστική καταχώρηση της εταιρίας Καβουνίδη από την ετήσια έκδοση του ΕΟΤ Tourism in Greece 1969. Το νεοαγορασμένο Orion δεν είχε ακόμα μετασκευαστεί και απεικονίζεται σε καλλιτεχνικό σκίτσο.

Vintage advertisement of K Lines cruises in 1969 on the Greek National Tourist Organisation's annual publication entitled "Tourism in Greece". Note the artist's rendering of Orion before the conversion to cruiseship.

----------


## zafnik

Αγαπητό Forum, θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω για κάποιο πλοίο με το όνομα "ΠΛΕΙΑΣ" της Εταιρείας Καβουνίδη. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχε κυκλοφορήσει με την ευκαιρία του νέου πλοίου ΑΔΩΝΙΣ τσίγκινο (sic) διαφημιστικό με όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας μόνο σαν ονόματα και φωτό του νεότευκτου πλοίου. Εκεί, λοιπόν, αναφερόταν και το Πλειάς. Δεν έχω δει, ωστόσο, ούτε μια απεικόνισή του ούτε καν αναφορά στην ύπαρξή του. Επι τη ευκαιρία τα θερμά και ειλικρινή συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που μέσα από τα μηνύματά τους αναβιώνουν τη ρομαντική αλλά και ηρωική εποχή της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Εύγε!

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε zafnik το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ έχει το θέμα του εδώ. Επίσης μια φωτογραφία του σε ένα -και μάλλον μοναδικό- ταξίδι που έκανε ως ΠΛΕΙΑΣ υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια τριων γνωστων πλοιων του Καβουνιδη, των *Αικατερινη, Πολικος* και *Εσπερος* στον Πειραια γυρω στο 1966.
Απο συλλογη Τριγλιανων που παρουσιαζεται εδω  http://www.triglianoi.gr/gallery/282...1_3_06_47.jpeg

Aik Polikos Esperos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus006.jpgΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ κ ΩΡΙΩΝ πλαγιοδετημένα στην αποθήκη όπου σήμερα είναι τα γραφεία του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## Gallos952

*Two promotional K-Lines Ashtrays to be collected.*
JF@Paris.fr

Kavounides Porcelain  Ashtray .JPGKavounides M:V Philippos Plastic Ashtray.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oμορφη "φτιαγμενη" καρτ ποσταλ πολλων πλοιων του *Καβουνιδη*, μεταφερομενων ολων για να ειναι το ενα κοντα στο αλλο.  Επτα πλοια απο τα οποια διακρινω ευκολα τον *Φιλιππο, Εσπερο, Γλαρο, Κεραυνο, Αικατερινη* και... ποια αλλα; Επισης διπλα στον *Γλαρο* και τα *Μαχη* η *Υδρα,* πιθανως _Καμελια, Πινδος_, και ενα πορθμειο (το *Ελλας* η *Αφαια*) που παει να δεσει αναμεσα στα του Αροσαρωνικου και τα Σαλαμινιωτικα.  Πηγη:Νικολαος Τζαβαρας  https://www.flickr.com/photos/los_ma.../in/photolist-

K.jpg

----------


## johny1940

Διαφήμιση του Καβουνίδη προ 50 ετών

1966.jpg

----------


## xyma60

ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΩ απο το genealogies.gr
karvounidi.jpgΤο βαπόρι (ατμόπλοιο) του Καβουνίδη, που έσωσε τους πρόσφυγες από την Τρίγλια, Τρίγλια 1922

Μετά την κατάρρευση του μετώπου ο δήμαρχος Τρίγλιας προτρέπει να στείλουν γράμμα στο Φίλιππο Καβουνίδη για να στείλει τα βαπόρια του να μεταφέρουν τους Τριγλιανούς στην Ελλάδα. Αυτός, με τη σειρά του, ανταποκρίνεται στην πρόσκληση και στις 29 Αυγούστου στέλνει το πρώτο πλοίο. Κατόπιν, στέλνει το εγγλέζικο φορτηγό «Γκόρντον». Αγνοώντας τη θανατική του καταδίκη, που είχε εκδοθεί από τους Τούρκους, μπήκε με μερικούς άλλους Τριγλιανούς μέσα στην Τρίγλια και πήραν τα όργανα της Φιλαρμονικής και ιερά κειμήλια. Έτσι πήραν το δρόμο της προσφυγιάς.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εφυγε η χηρα του Βασου Καβουνιδη....


http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/246841...ployti?ref=yfp

----------


## τοξοτης

Εκτός λάθους μου δε βρήκα να έχει ανέβει φωτογραφία του < EKATERINI > 

Ekaterini-02.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aterini-02.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Να δουμε και ενα Τασακι για "θεριακληδες"  απο την   ΚLines

_P7100760  ΤΑΣΑΚΙ Klines.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Να δουμε και ενα Τασακι για "θεριακληδες"  απο την   ΚLines
> 
> _P7100760  ΤΑΣΑΚΙ Klines.jpg


 Επειδή αναφέρει το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ μπορούμε να πούμε με πολλή προσέγγιση από πότε χρονολογείται.

----------


## nikosal

philipos.jpg

Σε μια παλιά οικογενειακή φωτογραφία, βρήκα και προσπάθησα να αναγνωρίσω αυτό το πλοίο. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε; Είναι το Φίλιππος; Έκανε το Φίλιππος δρομολόγια στην Ικαρία το καλοκαίρι 1969; 
Όταν βεβαιωθώ για το πλοίο θα ανεβάσω ολόκληρη τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> philipos.jpg
> 
> Σε μια παλιά οικογενειακή φωτογραφία, βρήκα και προσπάθησα να αναγνωρίσω αυτό το πλοίο. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε; Είναι το Φίλιππος; Έκανε το Φίλιππος δρομολόγια στην Ικαρία το καλοκαίρι 1969; 
> Όταν βεβαιωθώ για το πλοίο θα ανεβάσω ολόκληρη τη φωτογραφία.


Σε αυτό μπορείς να δεις το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και να συγκρίνεις : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l55dSugqFu8

----------


## Ellinis

είναι το ΦΊΛΙΠΠΟΣ που έκανε και προς Ικαρία-Σαμο

----------


## nikosal

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το είχα ήδη δει το βιντεάκι και ήταν από τις πηγές μου για να υποθέσω  ότι στη δική μου φωτογραφία ήταν πράγματι ο Φίλιππος. Η μόνη άλλη πηγή είναι η μικρή Α/Μ φωτογραφία του πλοίου εδώ, στο τόπικ. Επιπλέον είχα φτάσει στο Φ. και δια της εις άτοπον, έχοντας αποκλείσει όλα τα άλλα πλοία (όσα ήξερα τουλάχιστον) που έπιαναν Ικαρία στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60. Θα αναμένω και καμία άλλη γνώμη.

----------


## Ellinis

Mερικές σελίδες από την μπροσούρα της εταιρίας του 1982 όταν γιόρταζε τα 70 χρόνια της

kline1.jpg kline2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O ιδρυτής της εταιρίας Φίλιππος Καβουνίδης μπροστά από τη γέφυρα του ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ. Από εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα στη Ραφήνα.

FB_IMG_15733218569317843.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι φίλοι του θέματος ίσως ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν οτι αυτό το μήνα δημοσιεύθηκαν δυο αφιερώματα στην εταιρία, συμπτωματικά, δεν είναι "χρονιά Καβουνίδη"..., ένα στο γερμανικό περιοδικό Ferries και ένα στο Εφοπλιστής.

Και ένα εξώφυλο της μπροσούρας του 1984 με κρουαζιέρες του CONSTELLATION στην Νότια Αφρική.
84.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οι φίλοι του θέματος ίσως ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν οτι αυτό το μήνα δημοσιεύθηκαν δυο αφιερώματα στην εταιρία, συμπτωματικά, δεν είναι "χρονιά Καβουνίδη"..., ένα στο γερμανικό περιοδικό Ferries και ένα στο Εφοπλιστής.
> 
> Και ένα εξώφυλο της μπροσούρας του 1984 με κρουαζιέρες του CONSTELLATION στην Νότια Αφρική.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198556


_Αγορασα το περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ  και  διαβασα το Α μερος απο το αφιερωμα   στην εταιρεια της Ατμοπλοιας  Καβουνιδη,             κειμενο λεπτομερες και εμπεριστατωμενο  εμπλουτισμενο με σπανιο φωτογραφικο υλικο! 
Ενα μπραβο  ανηκει στον δημιουργο του ιστορικου αφιερωματος τον κυριο Αρη Μπιλαλη και αδημονω  τον ερχομο του Β μερους!  
Αξιζει   οι λατρεις των ιστορικων θεματων να το διαβασουν!

_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ μηνος Φεβρουαριου  δημοσιευθηκε το Β μερος του εξαιρετικου  ιστορικου αφιερωματος    σχετικα με την εταιρεια της Ατμοπλοιας Καβουνιδη,  θελω ακομη μια φορα να αποδωσω       τα ευσημα στον δημιουργο του κυριο Αρη Μπιλαλη! και παροτρυνω   και παλι  τους φιλους των Ιστορικων θεματων  να το διαβασουν!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oμολογουμένως η εργασία του φίλου Άρη είναι θαυμάσια.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πιο μικρό πλοίο που πέρασε από την οικογένεια Καβουνίδη ήταν το δηζελόπλοιο ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1918 με διαστάσεις 23,2 x 4,1 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 42 κόρων.
Όταν ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία, το 1921, καταγράφηκε ως το πρώην υπό ρωσική σημαία ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό ατμόπλοιο ΡΕΑ του Γρ. Νικολάγιεβιτς-Αλαντζίδη. Τότε αποκτήθηκε από τον κάτοικο Κωνσταντινούπολης Μένανδρο Ζουμπούλογλου και έλαβε τον αριθμό 1 του ελληνικού νηολογίου Κωνσταντινούπολης. 
Το 1924 πουλήθηκε και μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.

Το 1928 επωλήθη στον Παύλο Δαμουλάκη που έχουμε αναφέρει _εδώ_ ως ιδιοκτήτη τριών πλοίων με το όνομα ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ και άλλων. Να σημειώσω οτι η προκυμαία της Μήλου φέρει το όνομα Ακτή Παύλου Δαμουλάκη. Το σκάφος διατήρησε το όνομα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και έτσι το βρίσκουμε το 1931 να μεταφέρει εκδρομείς στην Φανερωμένη.

8-31 γεωργιος.jpg

Το 1936 το απέκτησε ο Πάνος Αθανασιάδης που εξέδιδε το "ΔΕλτίο Πάνου Αθανασιάδη" και μετονομάστηκε ΔΕΛΠΑ ΙΙΙ. Ο ίδιος είχε ήδη το φορτηγό ΔΕΛΠΑ ΙΙ (ένα από τα πρώην ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ). Μάλλον τότε μετατράπηκε από ατμόπλοιο σε πετρελαιοκίνητο.

Κατά τους βομβαρδισμούς του Απρίλη του 1941 οι αδελφοί Καβουνίδη είχαν χάσει το ΑΥΛΙΣ και οι Γερμανοί τους κατάσχεσαν το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ και το ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝ. Παρόλα αυτά ο Χρυσός & Νικόλαος Καβουνίδη προχώρησαν τον Οκτώβριο του 1941 στην απόκτηση του ΔΕΛΠΑ ΙΙΙ που μετονομάστηκε ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ. Πιθανότατα να σκόπευαν να το δρομολογήσουν στον Σαρωνικό.
Τελικά, βυθίστηκε στον Πειραιά από πολεμική ενέργεια στις 25 Δεκεμβρίου 1943 και διαλύθηκε μεταπολεμικά.
Δυστυχώς μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει βρεθεί κάποια φωτογραφία του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Δελτίον Πάνου Αθανασιάδη ήταν ο πρόγονος της Ναυτεμπορικής.

----------

